# ENxP



## Anahata (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello all you cross thinker/feelers of the intuitive persuasion. I want to know more about your foibles. :tongue:

What do you find different about yourselves that keep you out of one strict type or another? Does this color your perception of yourselves? Anything else you'd like to share about being able to swap functions from time to time. I'm a crosser myself though I tend to hold truer to the INFJ than to any other types.


----------



## earlobong (Mar 11, 2011)

when im with people i dont like i become introverted and a thinker, so INTP
when im with people i do like i weigh up both T-pros/cons

and also F-pros/cons,
then add it up
then decide... cuz i feel people who matter a lot to me, deserve more of my thinking and feeling power than people i don't like...

Thus, I am an ENxP... who makes decisions based on 100% of the spectrum of F & T, equally.

i really don't like classifying myself as "one" type... i don't like that idea when it comes to myers-briggs...

people change their personality in different situations... it's natural... that's why i like the...

Enneagram much better... it's super insightful as to how you act when you are 
1 normal
2 in growth
3 in stress

much recommended.

edit: btw im a 

Enneagram Type 7-Wing 8


----------



## ENFPdvd (Dec 30, 2012)

When I am relaxed and comfortable or ticked off I am ENTP. 
If I want you to like me I'm an ENFP. Also if I am overcome with emotion ENFP.


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

*ENxPlease*

I feel like ENTP and ENFP are two parts of a whole me. I don't like to limit myself to just one of the ENxP's; I think the more vague type ENxP describes me best because I fall at the middle of the F/T spectrum. I'm not a weak F or a weak T, though, mind you; I have strong aspects of both in me: I have a thick skin, but I will cry if a movie or story hits me the right way (the 2012 movie The Impossible, for example, had me _consistently_ crying throughout); I consider myself an idealist romantic, but I crave tough debate and a good spar to improve measurable skills; when friends explain to me their emotional issues and problems I'll tell them logically what they should do, but will at the same time empathize in a sense that I know I could just as easily be the same way if I experienced what they did. In other words, I value the objective and the subjective, the head and the heart, in equal amounts and find myself making decisions based on each in equal amounts. Maybe it's just the NP talking, but don't tie me down to one option dammit!!! :laughing:

I'm decidedly the other three letters in the type (pretty far down the spectrums, in fact), but F/T is of special interest to me because my N is pushing me to consider all the interesting possibilities and ideas that stem from the dichotomy....Taken to the big picture, one is advocating objective truth (T) and the other is advocating subjective experience (F) as the prime arbiter of decision-making. This is _incredibly_ interesting, and the strong Perceiver aspect in me tells me to not stick to one side over the other because there is immeasurable value in both!

As a person on a day-to-day human level though, throw some ENxx's at me and we're likely to have some great conversation. I respect the simple energy of ESxP's, the ambition and drive of ENTJ's, the idealistic dreamscape of INFP's, and the friendly practicality and loyalty of ESTJ's. I guess I can get along with all types, but ISxJ's are the tough ones for me to handle. I dated an ISFJ back in high school....very, very tough relationship. We were probably originally drawn to each other because of our differences, but it became apparent that we weren't compatible when my NP and her SJ started showing up. A traditional relationship with very specific roles? Eugh. At least the whole thing made me realize who I'd ultimately be compatible with: someone much more similar to me as opposed to different. A cute ENFP girl, for example, will likely have me infatuated within minutes. It's the ENxP, the Extroverted iNtution, the "blah blah Buddhist definition of rebirth blah blah communism works in theory blah blah why is this the way things are blah blah", that help make me get along with people of this persuasion the best. It goes beyond them just being similar to me; they are kindred spirits to me, people who see life as cosmic, exuberant, complex, social, and *fun*. Fun with epic context.


----------

